# Lochboisdale, South Uist, Outer Hebrides



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

Does anyone know of somewhere good to stop for the night after disembarking the Oban-Lochboisdale ferry? The ferry arrives about 10 pm so we don't want to drive too far. Even suggestions regarding going south or north for a likely spot would help.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Fireman,

Have sent you a PM.

Don


----------



## 89333 (May 20, 2005)

Set off North and head off the main A865 following sign posts for Ormacleit. A good OS map is essential if you want to find the best spots and if you take a look you will see Ormacleit and the neighbouring settlement of Staoinebrig. If you go through Staoinebrig and go past the turning for the Cemetery you will turn on to a road which has a large area of machair on it's left hand side. Not far along you will see a turning into the machair and I'd say there was probably space for 4 or 5 well parked vans or tents.


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

We are Barra bound next month and would appreciate any advice for good spots, water top ups and toilet emptying. We are there for ten days so we can get off the way a bit we have a 6.3 mtr low profile coachbuilt.


----------

